# Hi



## Choonkie (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey. I was just given a baby kitty and I wanted to know what breed she is.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Type of cat is a gray tabby. Its a mutt cat or alley cat! how old is she? what is her back story?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

She's a DSH (domestic short hair) brown mackrel tabby. A cat's breed, unlike a dogs, can't be determined without papers, and only purebred cats from reputable breeders actually come with documentation. That doesn't mean that there couldn't be a purebred ancestor somewhere further up your kitten's family tree, but there's no way to determine if this is the case--even if the kitten was purebred there would be no way to know for sure if she didn't come with papers. Whatever her genetic history, she's adorable!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is very cute whatever she is! Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to hear more about your new baby.


----------

